# Delnor



## delnor (Mar 13, 2003)

Ok, so I am kind of a newer member and I have been making a lot of posts. I have had several people ask me questions about myself so I thought I would give you all a little background.

My name is Bill Hunt I have been in technical theater in one aspect or another since I was about 12 years old. I am currently 19. In that time I have stage managed a few shows been involved in a ton of them. All I ever did in high school was technical theater, both at school and at other surrounding theaters.

Summers in the past I have worked both in professional theater environments as well as bars and clubs setting up lighting, sound etc. I worked for 2 years with a company called R-2 Electronics; they do sound installations, so I got a ton of experience from that.

The high school I went to put a ton of money into making their theater program as professional as possible and I worked along side with both Accutrack Recording ( http://www.accutrackrecording.com )(sound engineering) and ILC ( http://www.intelligentlighting.com )(automated and static lighting) for three years of my high school experience, and was trained by both companies in sound engineering and some automated lighting repair and wiring procedures. In that time I also stage managed several shows and worked just about every aspect of technical theater in one way or another. 

I currently work for the local grammar school district in their technology department as a Network Technician. I am ATDing Kiss me Kate as a summer production this year for the Glenview Theater Guild ( http://www.gtgonstage.com ). I have run sound for the The New Tradition Chorus (In 2001 when they were the international champians) ( http://www.newtradition.org ), as well as other venues. I also do low voltage wiring installations and web based business solutions on the side.

So that is me in a nutshell as far as tech theater goes. If you have any other questions that, this post does not answer, feel free to ask me. :wink:


----------



## TechDirector (Mar 13, 2003)

What is "coolpeopleunite.com"? I've looked and it is almost similar to controlbooth.com. Are you and the website administrator partners or something? I'm just wondering.


----------



## delnor (Mar 16, 2003)

Nope, its just a message board that I host. It dosen't have a set theme like this board does.


----------



## TechDirector (Mar 16, 2003)

o ok just wondering


----------

